# Volvo



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Any volvo meets central scotland? im just worried its gonna be full of guys in tweed jackets pulling caravans... Got a wee C30 R so not the usual volvo look.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.volvoforums.org.uk/showthread.php?t=57487
Everyone is welcome. And you can see that they rotate the venues around to cover a larger area.

Or there is this site that sometimes hold individual meets and at other times join in with the VOC ones.

http://www.vpcuk.org/


----------

